# Bulbo. fascinator



## e-spice (Nov 30, 2017)

Nice, easy growing species.


----------



## troy (Nov 30, 2017)

Impressive!! 2 on1!! Is the plant big?


----------



## e-spice (Nov 30, 2017)

troy said:


> Impressive!! 2 on1!! Is the plant big?



Thanks. The plant is very small - in a 3-inch net pot. I think the bulbos in this group always have two flowers on the spike for some reason. This is the first time it's bloomed for me.


----------



## troy (Nov 30, 2017)

How many bulbs does the plant have?


----------



## e-spice (Nov 30, 2017)

troy said:


> How many bulbs does the plant have?



5 or 6 bulbs.


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 1, 2017)

Fascinating.


----------



## naoki (Dec 1, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## juliana (Dec 1, 2017)

Yummy photos!


----------



## abax (Dec 2, 2017)

Bulbos. either repel me or fascinate me. This one is
certainly fascinating...unless it stinks. Is it a cool grower?


----------



## e-spice (Dec 3, 2017)

No seems to grow pretty fine around 70 or a little warmer.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2017)

That is one crazy bulbo!


----------



## Dandrobium (Dec 5, 2017)

I love all the different colours on this! Very cool bloom


----------



## OrchidIsa (Dec 7, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## blondie (Dec 7, 2017)

Congrats a lovley bloom a great species to have and grow


----------

